# [SOLVED] I cannot shut down my laptop



## gi_rod (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried shutting down my computer and it failed. Then there was nothing on my screen except my desktop picture. I cannot get into start to try to shut down again. My mouse and keyboard seem to work but no matter what I press I get no response (esc, ctrol/alt/del). Now the screen hqs gone black (I think because my battery is running out). I`m running win xp.

Thanx in advance to anyone who can offer support.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I cannot shut down my laptop*

Try using AC power and then do the shutdown. See if it has the same symptoms.


----------



## gi_rod (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: I cannot shut down my laptop*

I had it on ac power, but unplugged it in the hopes that when the battery runs out it will shut down on its own and then work properly.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: I cannot shut down my laptop*

generally when shutting down fails, as a last resort press in the on/off switch for several seconds and it will switch off. How long has it been switched "on" since you took away ac power? Before the problem started what had you been doing - had you downloaded software, added new hardware?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I cannot shut down my laptop*

Does this thing happen every time you shutdown? Or is this incident unique which happened only once? antiej is right, next time try the ON/OFF switch. 

If it happened only once then I presume it is one of the apps you were running that somehow looped. On the other hand if this is happening each time you shutdown, check what things are running (in task manager) because it may be one of those things have cause your problem.


----------



## powerpack (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: I cannot shut down my laptop*

Yea force shutdown, next time it boots it will go to the last start up that had a proper shutdown. Truth is sometimes forced shutdowns are good. if all of a sudden something like icons are missing or arranged different forced shutdown faster than figuring out what happened or manually moving all of them.


----------

